# Choking or something else?



## DanH

Hello, I have 2 male budgies (both around 9 months of age). I've had them for almost 2 months. They're wonderful. I have however noticed the one doing what is happening in the video (see below). Note the video isn't mine and those birds aren't mine. I have seen it happen around 4 or 5 times in the 2 months I've had them so it isn't very much at all. Each time, he has been sat by the food bowl or eating seed. The other one comes over to him and seems concerned and stays close to him until it is over. It doesn't seem to last any longer than a minute each time and he just goes back to his normal self. He does seem quite panicked/uncomfortable while it happens though and it is I would say, more high pitched than the bird in the video (I heard it from the other room when it last happened yesterday). As he isn't actually sick, both are eating and drinking and are their active and happy, chatty selves, I don't see the need in stressing them over a visit to the vet (plus the vet can't see it actually happening so it isn't much use - it's over by the time I get my camera!). I just thought I'd join here and see if anyone can give some ideas as to whether this would be choking and maybe something that needs looking at if it is ongoing (though what can you do if a bird is choking? How can I slow him down while eating if he's just a bit greedy? Not much I can do, right?), or it's nothing to worry about? I have only ever seen it happen to him, never my other bird. Thanks!

Video:




(again, this isn't my video/my birds - I found it through a Google search)


----------



## FaeryBee

*Hi Dan and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

In the video it does appear as if the bird is trying to dislodge a seed hull or maybe a tiny feather.

I don't know what to suggest with regard to helping him so this doesn't happen, but perhaps you should have this information on hand:

How To Give CPR To A Bird

Perhaps some other members will have better insight into the problem than I.

To familiarize yourself with the forums, please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
You'll find most of your basic questions are answered after you've read through all of them.

I'm looking forward to hearing all about your budgies and hopefully seeing some pictures hoto: soon!!

TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
Frequently Asked Questions: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
List of Stickies - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html 
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/new-budgie-arrivals/295153-quarantine-necessary.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
Essentials to a Great Cage-Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html 
Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

Helpful Links - Talk Budgies Forums
Budgie Articles Forum - Talk Budgies Forums

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Impeckable

Hi Dan After watching the video it took me a few minutes to remember where I've seen this before, when I was a kid many years ago I had a budgie called Billy who loved to have a paddle in the kitchen sink, if his face got wet while he was splashing about he would make exactly the same sounds and the same actions, it only ever lasted for about 20 seconds and then he was fine again, it certainly didn't put him off his paddle, Billy lived to the grand old age of 18, 
I know my post may not be really helpful to you, so please read the threads suggested by Deb, it's better to be prepared than sorry.
Pete


----------



## sunnydyazz

At first it seemed that the bird is having a seizure or shivering but then it tries to vomit out the seeds. Is your bird having some digestion issues? Is he having issues with seeds or other food items as well?


----------



## DanH

Thank you for the welcome and for your replies 

Thank you @FaeryBee for the CPR information, had a read through and bookmarked just in case!

@Impeckable, thank you - it's good to know something similar happened and they lived a long life! 

@sunnydyazz, he doesn't have any issues with his veggies/fruit no. I have noticed that he seems to eat the seed very quickly compared to my other bird so maybe that is the issue. I think I will just have to keep an eye on him and see how he goes!


----------



## Nika

The budgie in the vid is definitely regurgitating and gagging. 
Has he been on the same seed mix?
I'd change it to a very clean/not dusty and plain mix and see how he does. 
Maybe the seeds he eats bother him from time to time.


----------



## Nika

Also check the expiration date of food he eats and make sure it's not moldy, damp.


----------



## Spiritbird

If this were my bird he or she would be off to the vet. If birds are having trouble with digestion they could lose weight. At a very minimum I would see an avian vet for a gram stain of the crop and droppings to check for yeast. At least that way you will know.


----------



## DanH

Thank you @Nika, they were on a different seed mix when it happened before as I couldn't get to town before we ran out. So it has happened on two types of seed. The food they have is in date.

@Spiritbird, thanks. If it was a problem with digestion, do you think it would be happening more often? I am always in the room at the time they eat their veggies and he's never had a problem then. I will be keeping a close eye and camera on hand so I can show the vet!


----------

